# FSW NOC 2145 Application Rejected? Want to Apply again for NOC 2132 Mechanical Engr



## Maina833 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dear Experts, 

Would you please give me advice? I have applied for NOC 2145 and my application is refused and the reason mentioned by the CIC they are * not satisfied with the Experience as a Petroleum Engineer which is mentioned in NOC 2145. They main responsbilities mentioned in NOC is not matched, R10 is there clause. They considered by Application and returened the file without deducting fee. They also mentioned check the NOC correctly and apply in other NOC.

Personally, I know they are right because as that time NOC 2132 was filled and applied in NOC 2145, as I am working in an Oil company with Masters in Peroleum Engineer.

Now as the Immigration is again open, I want to apply in NOC 2132. My Question are mentioned below:

1) They punched holes at the top left side on my every page of file Including WES Report and IELTS report. Can I use them again with new application?
2) I have degree in Bacholer in Mechanical Engineering and Masters in Petroleum Engineering from UK. I got the WES report for Masters only. Is this ok or I need WES report for bacholers degree as well.
3)Will they give me points on Masters degree as I am submiting WES report for Masters?
4) They have mentioned the ICU number on the form. And I think I should mention this ICU number in new application?
5) I will send the rejection letter with my statement that I am perfomring few duties which is mentioned in NOC of Petroleum Engineer whereas, I have checked the NOC guideline and believe I am performing all the duties which are mentioned in category NOC 2132 of Mechanical Engineer. 
6) Should I send all the punch document again with new form or Should prepare complete new file?

Please give me response so that I will send my case again. 

Regards,


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Maina833 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Would you please give me advice? I have applied for NOC 2145 and my application is refused and the reason mentioned by the CIC they are * not satisfied with the Experience as a Petroleum Engineer which is mentioned in NOC 2145. They main responsbilities mentioned in NOC is not matched, R10 is there clause. They considered by Application and returened the file without deducting fee. They also mentioned check the NOC correctly and apply in other NOC.
> 
> ...


1) Should not be aproblem as long as WES and IELTS are valid i.e. report is < 5 years old and IELTS <2 years old from the date of application being received.
2)WES for Masters only is fine. 
3) You will get 23 points if it has been assessed equivalent to Canadian Masters.
4) I think you are talking about UCI which remains same for an applicant throughout his/her life. Even if yo don't mention in the form they'll assign the same one as previous.
5) Not clear what you mean here but as long as your responsibilities and duties match up to 70-80% of the responsibilities of the NOC you plan to apply in, it should be fine.
6) Not clear about this also. But WES, IELTS should be fine and fill in the latest version of the forms. Also the bank certificate/statement etc. would need to be latest.


----------

